# FL Keys lobster info



## bocephus1 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm in the beginning stages of planning a lobster trip in the marathon area . I could use a little help this will be my first time lobstering. We will be bringing a 20' G3 with a 115hp motor.We will be their aug.6-13.

-My first question is where do most people lobster bayside or oceanside ?

-Should I rent a aqua lung or would a snorkel be fine? 

-What kind of fishing should we try doing (yellowtail,grouper,dolphin)?

any other useful  information that can help a noobie out would be appreciated .


----------



## d-a (Jan 19, 2011)

Ill be there the whole month of July including the Mini season. The last 3 times I was there during lobster season I didn't have any trouble finding my limit by just snorkeling the back country or being towed behind the boat . I was in the area near the Content Keys.

On the Atlantic Side i see lots of Lobsters while diving, but have never tickled any up on the atlantic side. The Mangrove Snapper should be all over the reefs then and a 5 per person limit plus a 10 per person limit of Yellow tails will fill the freezer quick. The Dolphin tend to run smaller in the Summer but the weather is nicer to get out there and catch them. My all time most productive dolphin lure in the Keys is a C&H lures rattle jet in pink(its about a 5-6 inch lure)

If you have any more specific Questions, ask away i will see if I can answer them.

d-a


----------



## bowandgun (Jan 26, 2011)

Your lucky day.  I grew up in Marathon.  Snorkle is fine, as long as you can hold your breath.  the back country is the place to go.  try towing behing the boat in between flats and areas on maps that show broken bottom.  look real hard in the holes, usually there is a grouper hiding in there.  a great place to try is in the gulf behind grassy key.  the other guy mentioned content key and that is good as well.  try any where the current is moving, that is where the holes have been made by the current.  look alos along the ledges on the flats.  fishing wise, August can be slower offshore, but still should have dolphin.  fishing is still great though compared to the gulf coast.  you can try the bridges for tarpon and snook.  shark fishing is really fun also.  good luck hope this helps.


----------



## huntmore (Jan 26, 2011)

If you catch some dolphin you can use the heads for tarpon bait.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 27, 2011)

Pelican motel and trailer Park. Grassy Key , Bay side . Efficencys are good .Book your Room NOW.


----------



## Dan7347 (Jan 29, 2011)

Content Pass take your boat and troll slowly  against the current... put one or two divers in the water to swim the bottom and tickle out the lobsters... then hang two ropes off the back of the boat with two snorklers hanging on. When a diver tickles out a lobster the snorkler goes down with the net catches it and swims back up and throws it in the boat. Do this over and over  Repeat as necessary


----------

